# Joker: Meisterk oder Niete? Das sagt die internationale Presse



## Felix Schuetz (9. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Meisterk oder Niete? Das sagt die internationale Presse* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker: Meisterk oder Niete? Das sagt die internationale Presse*


----------



## zukolada (10. Oktober 2019)

Sneak-Preview: grottenschlecht. Es bestätigt sich mal wieder, dass die größten Oscar Anwärter meist die schlechtesten Filme sind. Es ist fast eine Schande, was mit dem Comic-Charakter gemacht wurde. Ich denke der Regisseur hat sich höchstens oberflächlich mit der komplexen Lebensstory auseinandergesetzt, denn sonst hätte es hier keinen völlig überzogenen, melancholisch depressiven Trauerkloß dargestellt, sondern einen schon immer von grundauf narzistisch depressiven Menschen mit Persönlichkeitsstörung.

Was 2 grundsätzlich verschiedene Ansätze sind. Aber klar steht die Hollywood Riege darauf und applaudiert 10 Minuten Standing Ovations. Denn sie kennen bestimmt so gut wie alle den Joker nur aus ein paar Filmen und das wars.

Fazit: Grottenschlecht, einfach nur grottenschlecht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Oktober 2019)

zukolada schrieb:


> Sneak-Preview: grottenschlecht. Es bestätigt sich mal wieder, dass die größten Oscar Anwärter meist die schlechtesten Filme sind. Es ist fast eine Schande, was mit dem Comic-Charakter gemacht wurde. Ich denke der Regisseur hat sich höchstens oberflächlich mit der komplexen Lebensstory auseinandergesetzt, denn sonst hätte es hier keinen völlig überzogenen, melancholisch depressiven Trauerkloß dargestellt, sondern einen schon immer von grundauf narzistisch depressiven Menschen mit Persönlichkeitsstörung.
> 
> Was 2 grundsätzlich verschiedene Ansätze sind. Aber klar steht die Hollywood Riege darauf und applaudiert 10 Minuten Standing Ovations. Denn sie kennen bestimmt so gut wie alle den Joker nur aus ein paar Filmen und das wars.
> 
> Fazit: Grottenschlecht, einfach nur grottenschlecht.



Sehr schnelles Fazit. Und welche komplexe Lebensstory? 

Der Joker hat in dem Sinne keine Lebensstory. Er war schon immer ein Mysterium und selbst dann, wenn mal was über seine Vergangenheit heraus kam, war nicht sicher, ob das wirklich stimmt. Es gibt keine einheitliche Version der Origin des Jokers. Nimmt man mal den Comic als Vorlage, gibt es nach aktuellem Stand sogar drei Joker. Arthur Fleck könnte ergo also einfach nur einer von dreien sein.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (10. Oktober 2019)

Gestern abend die Vorpremiere genossen und ich wähle bewußt dieses Wort, denn der Film hat mich und meine Begleiter gefesselt. Von der vielgerühmten Intensität, mit der Phoenix seine Rolle verkörpert bis hin zu den sehr stimmig gefilmten Bildern Gothams (nur die Totale auf das Arkham State Hospital fällt als offensichtliche CGI-Montur da etwas durch) ist der Film zwar herausfordernd, aber mehr als sehenswert.

Die Figur des Joker wird hier nicht als durchtrieben, von Grund auf böse und als geniales Verbrecher-Mastermind dargestellt, sondern sein Umfeld und die Gesellschaft lassen Arthur Fleck zum Joker werden. Daß er letztendlich in dieser Rolle eine Berufung zu finden scheint ist nachvollziehbar, da er sonst schließlich keine in seinem bitteren Leben hat.

Läßt man den Film wirken, steht oftmals gar nichtmal der Joker im Mittelpunkt, sondern die zunehmend verrohende und von sinnlosem Hass durchdrungene Gesellschaft samt ihrer populistischen Pseudo-Führer (nein, Bruce Wayne's Papa ist hier kein wirklich Guter). Die Parallelen zum Heute sind nicht nur erkennbar, sondern erkennbar gewollt (nebst Plakaten von Demonstranten, die Wayne mit gelbem Haar zeigen).

Obwohl schon beim Verlassen des Kinos die Ambivalenz der Zuschauer deutlich zu hören war - Enttäuschung, Lob, Nichtverstehen, Begeisterung und "heah, do war jo iwwerhaubt net äämool de Bättmään zu sehe" - sollte man ihn echt gesehen haben.
Für Superheldenfilm-Fans allerdings sicherlich kein Muß, aber ich hatte echt einen Gänsehautmoment als der Joker seine Bestimmung fand, diese realisierte und ihm die (falschen) Massen zur Seite standen.


----------



## Cobar (10. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie interessiert mich der Film so überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich großer Comic-Fan bin und gerade bei den Schurken Joker immer eine besondere Position einnimmt.
Woran das liegt kann ich gar nicht so genau sagen.
Der Schauspieler passt für mich irgendwie nicht.
Es stört mich, dass der Joker hier schon so alt ist und Batman später höchstens mit Rollator entgegen schlurfen könnte, wenn dieser mal erwachsen sein wird.
Naja, immerhin kann er dann sein eigenes Klappergebiss werfen. Die Dinger nutzt er ja sonst gerne mal 
Es könnte aber auch an der ganzen Story des Films liegen, denn das passt für mich nicht so wirklich zum Joker, den ich mir nicht als kleinen unwichtigen Clown vorstellen kann.
Diese Nachricht "die Menschheit ist schlecht" passt aber ja gerade ganz gut ins aktuelle Bild, das man überall aufgezwungen bekommen soll.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2019)

Er wirkt durch das verhärmte imho älter als er wahrscheinlich sein soll. Bin mal gespannt auf den Film. Imho hat Ledger die Meßlatte für Joker ziemlich hochgelegt. Dann kommt Jack Nicholson und dann erst einmal eine ganze Weile nichts.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Er wirkt durch das verhärmte imho älter als er wahrscheinlich sein soll. Bin mal gespannt auf den Film. Imho hat Ledger die Meßlatte für Joker ziemlich hochgelegt. Dann kommt Jack Nicholson und dann erst einmal eine ganze Weile nichts.


Öhh... Wolltest du ernsthaft den großen Cesar Romero unterschlagen?!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2019)

Den kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Zanjiin (10. Oktober 2019)

Seltsam die Beurteilungen manchmal doch sind *mit Yoda Stimme*

Phoenix ist der einzige, der Ledger in dieser Rolle das Wasser reichen kann. 
Bei mir hat Phoenix es geschafft, dass man ihn, zumindest in Ansätzen, versteht. Und genau dieses Verständnis lässt einen dann erschaudern, wenn man die Brutalität des Jokers sieht...und sich eingestehen muss, dass auch man auch das tief in seinem innersten versteht. Das ist verstörend, intensiv und angsteinflössend. 

Für mich ganz klar eine der besten schauspielerischen Leistungen der letzten 10 Jahre. Aber mit Sicherheit auch keine leichte Kost.


----------



## Banana-OG (10. Oktober 2019)

Erinnert mich etwas an "Bill the Butcher". Auch ein hervorragender Bösewicht. Ganz meine Kragenweite!


----------



## HolgerHans (10. Oktober 2019)

Zanjiin schrieb:


> Seltsam die Beurteilungen manchmal doch sind *mit Yoda Stimme*
> 
> Phoenix ist der einzige, der Ledger in dieser Rolle das Wasser reichen kann.
> Bei mir hat Phoenix es geschafft, dass man ihn, zumindest in Ansätzen, versteht. Und genau dieses Verständnis lässt einen dann erschaudern, wenn man die Brutalität des Jokers sieht...und sich eingestehen muss, dass auch man auch das tief in seinem innersten versteht. Das ist verstörend, intensiv und angsteinflössend.
> ...



Nah, Jack Nicholson ist und bleibt der beste und wahre Joker bisher. Kein anderer hat den so perfekt gespielt und blieb dabei so nah an der Comic Vorlage.
 Nicht nur seine Dialoge waren die besten, auch den Wahnsinn den er verkörperte ist bisher unerreicht.

Heath Ledger war gut, keine Frage, aber hat er doch eine andere Art Joker gespielt, die des Terroristen.
 Und Phoenix hat wohl noch weniger gemein mit der Vorlage.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Oktober 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Und Phoenix hat wohl noch weniger gemein mit der Vorlage.


Der Film erzählt letztlich "nur" eine Origin-Story. In einem Sequel könnte die Sache anders aussehen. Auch ein Joker kann sich entwickeln.


----------



## PsychoticDad (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin sehr positiv überrascht von Joker. Für mich persönlich ist es bis jetzt der beste Film in 2019, und ich würde mich auf ein Sequel freuen.
Bei Webseiten wie rottentomatoes fällt mir schon seit längerer Zeit auf, dass die Wertung der Kritiker und der User immer weiter auseinandergehen. Manche Kritiker scheinen primär die politische Message eines Films zu bewerten statt den Film an sich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Und bei Pornhub wird vermehrt nach „Joker“ gesucht. Dabei könnte aber auch das Interesse an unerlaubten Kopien im
Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und bei Pornhub wird vermehrt nach „Joker“ gesucht. Dabei könnte aber auch das Interesse an unerlaubten Kopien im
> Vordergrund stehen.


... möchste ich jetzt eigentlich wissen woher du weißt, dass bei PH vermehrt danach gesucht wird?  

Ansonsten werd ich mir den Film sicherlich geben, aber nicht im Kino.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... möchste ich jetzt eigentlich wissen woher du weißt, dass bei PH vermehrt danach gesucht wird?



https://news.avclub.com/pornhub-says-people-keep-searching-it-for-joker-whic-1838929219


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2019)

Schade, das hätte der Beginn einer wundervollen Freundschaft werden können.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Also da sag ich jetzt nix zu.


----------



## hawkytonk (10. Oktober 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Nah, Jack Nicholson ist und bleibt der beste und wahre Joker bisher. Kein anderer hat den so perfekt gespielt und blieb dabei so nah an der Comic Vorlage.
> Nicht nur seine Dialoge waren die besten, auch den Wahnsinn den er verkörperte ist bisher unerreicht.
> 
> Heath Ledger war gut, keine Frage, aber hat er doch eine andere Art Joker gespielt, die des Terroristen.
> Und Phoenix hat wohl noch weniger gemein mit der Vorlage.



Den besten Joker hat immer noch Mark Hamill verkörpert - wenn auch nur via Synchro.  
Aber Geschmäker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Zanjiin (10. Oktober 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Nah, Jack Nicholson ist und bleibt der beste und wahre Joker bisher. Kein anderer hat den so perfekt gespielt und blieb dabei so nah an der Comic Vorlage.
> Nicht nur seine Dialoge waren die besten, auch den Wahnsinn den er verkörperte ist bisher unerreicht.
> 
> Heath Ledger war gut, keine Frage, aber hat er doch eine andere Art Joker gespielt, die des Terroristen.
> Und Phoenix hat wohl noch weniger gemein mit der Vorlage.



So nah an welcher Comicvorlage? Die, die den Joker als brillanten, aber wahnsinnigen Kriminellen zeichnet? Oder die, die ihn als paranoiden Soziopathen darstellt?
Auch in den Comics ändert sich das Gesicht des Jokers regelmässig. Nicholson ist gut, ohne Frage, aber für mich zu glatt, zu 90´er, mit viel (sehr gutem)  Schauspiel aber wenig Inhalt.

Und Ledger als Joker ist sicherlich kein Terrorist. Eher ein Richter, eine Miniversion des MCU Thanos. "Chaos ist fair, Chaos bevorzugt keinen" ist da die essentielle Aussage. Das finde ich das Faszinierende am "Ledger" Joker, er hat kein Ziel und er braucht auch keines.

Und Phoenix...ist wieder ein komplett anderer Joker, gebrochen, getrieben, fast verzweifelt, der Gewalt als einzigen Ausweg aus seinem "Dilemma" sieht.

Alle drei sind glaube ich die genau richtigen Joker zu der entsprechenden Zeit.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Oktober 2019)

Zanjiin schrieb:


> Alle drei sind glaube ich die genau richtigen Joker zu der entsprechenden Zeit.



"Because he's the Joker we deserve, but not the one we need right now"...? Sorry, das mußte raus. 

Ach "professionelle" Kritiker...es gibt fast keine andere Berufsklasse mit Gottkomplex, die so egozentrisch und selbstverliebt in ihr eigenes Geschreibsel ist.


----------



## zukolada (11. Oktober 2019)

Also bei Ledger sind wir uns ja alle einig. Das war wirklich fantastisch. Selten so etwas Gutes gesehen.
Bei Phoenix ist es ein zweierlei. Fantastische schauspielerische Leistung, aber für mich rein gar nichts mit dem Joker zu tun, sondern eher n Psychofilm für die Darstellung der heutigen Zeit.


----------



## SpieleKing (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe ihn gesehen und ich muss sagen meine Erwartung wurde übertroffen. 
In meinen Augen war das die beste darstellung vom Joker überhaupt. 
Ledger war super(Oscer verdient), keine frage, doch er war nur eine Nebenrolle und ich glaube wäre er nicht gestorben und der Film an anderer Stelle schlecht gewesen, würde heute weniger Trubel um ihn gemacht werden.  
Phoenix dagegen hat es geschafft den Joker alleine über einen gesamten Film zu verkörpern und hat dabei ein Level erreicht was meiner Meinung Ledger nicht geschaft hatte.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, Ledger war schon der "fertige" Joker, Phoenix musste erst zu ihm werden/erschaffen. Auch wie er ihn dargestellt hat, hatte mehr mit dem Joker aus dem Comics zu tun als Ledger seiner, der mehr von einem Terroristen hatte.

Kurz, beide Jokers waren super, doch Phoenix seiner war einfach besser und hat mich in gegesatz zu Ledgers Adaption, zum mitgrinsen gebracht und zum mitdenken bewegt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2019)

Zumindest bringt Phoenix' Joker ein neues Licht auf die Figur, aufgrund der psychischen Störung. 

Eine solche Störung geht nicht einfach weg. Das ist quasi ein Reflex, in Stresssituationen zu lachen. Könnte mir für ein Sequel eine Szene vorstellen, in der er von einem noch sehr jungen Batman verprügelt wird, ähnlich wie in der Verhörszene in The Dark Knight, und nicht aus irrsinniger Freude heraus lacht, sondern ganz einfach aufgrund des Stresses. Batman versteht es natürlich nicht und ist mit der Situation völlig überfordert, sodass er zu immer mehr Gewalt greift und letztlich erkennt, dass er machtlos gegen einen Typen wie Joker ist. Vor allem, weil der Joker hierbei ganz klar vermenschlicht wird und keine bösartige Gestalt ist, die insbesondere in den Comics immer wieder quasi völlig entmenschlicht wird. 

Auch der Blick auf einen nicht ganz so guten Papa Wayne wäre in einem Sequel ein gefundenes Fressen für die Beziehung zwischen Batman und Joker. 

All das...Jokers Menschlichkeit in diesem Film, die Umstände etc., würden der Beziehung zwischen Batman und Joker definitiv frischen Wind bringen und auch einen realistischen, menschlichen Anstrich.


----------



## Javata (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann dem Hype um die Joker immer nicht ganz folgen zumal mMn der "Joker-König" Ledger deshalb nah an perfekt angesiedelt wird weil der gute Mann leider viel zu früh verstorben ist. Sowas ist in der Kunst natürlich nichts neues, soll auch auf keinen Fall eine gute Leistung schmälern... aber als schauspielerische Offenbarung würde ich die Rolle nicht bezeichnen.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Filme alle vollkommen unterschiedlich sind. Die Keaton Batmans inklusive Nicholson sind grandios überzeichnete Filme wo Style und Optik alles sind. Die Dark Knight Trilogie dagegen ist sehr viel ernster, düsterer und ausgefeilter.


----------

